# Stanchion



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

We're building a stanchion, the boys are too big to wrestle with :lol: I've seen alot of different designs online and wonder what the best design is. Does anyone have any links to a good design or pic's of one you've made?


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

I built a stanchion from plans published in the "Popular Farming Series: Goats" magazine from Hobby Farms.

[attachment=0:7nwvlu6n]stanchion.JPG[/attachment:7nwvlu6n]

I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Brians is very nice, the only thing I would add is make it larger than you think you will need. We are on our third one and it is longer and wider. If needed I could put our 200lb buck in it. Just hope I never have to.
Nancy


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Seen this one on Craigslist.
Looks like commercial one they were asking $375.00 for it.
Now if you are good at welding It looked like a nice
one. hmmmm! Wonder if I could talk my son into makeing me
one. LOL


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Built the stanchion today, it turned out great, I'll have to post some pic's. Thanks for the pic's, gave us lots of great ideas. It holds me and the goats (still alot-a wrestle'n)! The boys hated it and tried and tried to pull their heads out :roll:


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

give them goodies to munch on while in the stantion.
And they will change their tune.


----------

